# Lump on betta



## Cory1990 (Jun 14, 2012)

I'm posting for someone I don't have much info but there's a pretty notisible bump on the underside of a male betta. Anyone have any clue as to what it may be?


----------



## FRIENDLYFISHIES (Aug 7, 2012)

is there anyway to see a picture???


----------



## BettaGuy (May 6, 2012)

He might have overfed the betta and the betta just needs to poo. Where is the bump? Like more in the front of the bettas underside or the back? If it is just behind the head I think your friend should feed less food.


----------



## Betta man (Mar 25, 2011)

It could be a tumor.


----------



## Cory1990 (Jun 14, 2012)

I thought it was a tumor but she said it acts completely fine and still eats good. The lump is right where the fin meets the body on the underside it's pretty big so I wouldn't say it's over feeding.


----------



## BettaGuy (May 6, 2012)

I think pic would be a good idea as well. Maybe its bloated. I would feed it a pea to see if its bloating.


----------



## Obsidian (May 20, 2007)

"lump" could really mean many things. Picture is necessary.


----------



## Guest (Oct 14, 2012)

Maybe the betta had an infection that resulted in a lump forming. Yes a pic of the betta with the lump would be beneficial. I doubt that overfeeding has caused this betta to get a lump on its body. I think that it was an infection of some kind. When a fish is bloated, it looks fat.


----------



## Cory1990 (Jun 14, 2012)

I wish I could get the picture but it still will not upload. It's very notisible and its for sure not over feeding. I'm guessing now that its a tumor because its large but the fish still acts fine as I'm told so I'm not really sure what it is


----------



## BettaGuy (May 6, 2012)

welll problem with most animals is that they act fine to not seem weak and easy prey for other animals. They try to keep up a healthy look for as long as possible.


----------



## QueenPersephone (Jul 14, 2012)

It wouldn't harm the fish if you tried the pea.


----------

